# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Which soil do you prefer?

## cheetf

Please vote for the soil you prefer, you can select more than one. If you mix your soil please state so. If possible also give your parameter achieved and why you like the soil. Thank you

----------


## cheetf

My Mosura soil is giving me Ph 5.5-5.7. I like the colour.

----------


## avex30

2 part mosura 1 part Africana achieve ph 5.7-5.8

Cycling done with tapwater distill water 5% water change

Shrimps are Kk,bds,Crs,yellow tiger, normal tiger, super tiger. All breeding well please do not ask me why my tiger breed.

Cycling done in 2 weeks. As both soil have little ammonia.

----------


## eviltrain

1cm thick of crimson soil in 1 feet gex tank give me 5.1pH
cycled with tap water. top up with distilled water. no water change
tds 100-120

filtration by oversized sponge filter

cycled for 2 weeks with old sponge "esscene"
(squeee water out from old sponge)
and bt-9

newly added wine red, kk and snow white for 5 days without problem

water cool by stainless steel pipe with chilled water passing through it. 

WARNING : NEWBIES DO NOT FOLLOW

----------


## xconnect.

For me I use fifty fifty mosura and amazonia 2 my ph 6 use drip test kit :/ 
Reason -ada too low ph may melt shrimp (joking)
Mosura okok ph buffering plus I quite like the mixing colouration pattern abit  :Smile: 
And gex  :Sad:  my first setup the buffering 3months then gone for life! Lucky I fr can
Use for sulewesi setup better

----------


## alvinchan80

9L of New Amazonia Normal base and 4.5L of New Amazonia Powder top layer each tank....

PH achieved during cycle 4.3-4.4...

----------


## cheetf

> 9L of New Amazonia Normal base and 4.5L of New Amazonia Powder top layer each tank....
> 
> PH achieved during cycle 4.3-4.4...


Like bro xconnect says, your shrimp got melt or not? Hahaha

----------


## alvinchan80

> Like bro xconnect says, your shrimp got melt or not? Hahaha


Hahaha... No melt, proven.. Just colors might not be at its best...

Tried a few other soil but Amazonia giving me a better results in comparison...

----------


## cherabin

Would love to see some feedback/review on Borneowild. I have a brand new pack waiting to be utilized.

----------


## veggie

Full crimson soil ph maintain at 5.8 - 5.9. new setup, cycle for 3 weeks

----------


## paradox

I use Benibachi due to its short cycling process which allowed me to introduce shrimps quickly. Shrimps are happy and breeding! PH around 6.5.

Anyway, since we are on this topic, may I ask a question (didnt wanna create a new thread just to ask it).
I ordered a custom made tank, and it will take 2 weeks to come. I already have an up and running tank and will transfer the canisters over, so I will have enough BB. As I am really eager to start my tank ASAP once it comes, can I start cycling soil in a pail now? Does this work? I am probably gonna use Mosura soil as I want something different. I have also considered making 2 partitions in my tank, will it be advisable to have both of these soils in the same tank? Anyone have any experience on this?

----------


## daybreaks

Currently using GEX powder_type shrimp soil. Seems that its buffering capabilities are lost cause my pH hovers about 6.5-7.0 whenever I measure using Sera test kit.
Any recommendations to overcome this situation? I started my tank in March.

----------


## cheetf

> I use Benibachi due to its short cycling process which allowed me to introduce shrimps quickly. Shrimps are happy and breeding! PH around 6.5.
> 
> Anyway, since we are on this topic, may I ask a question (didnt wanna create a new thread just to ask it).
> I ordered a custom made tank, and it will take 2 weeks to come. I already have an up and running tank and will transfer the canisters over, so I will have enough BB. As I am really eager to start my tank ASAP once it comes, can I start cycling soil in a pail now? Does this work? I am probably gonna use Mosura soil as I want something different. I have also considered making 2 partitions in my tank, will it be advisable to have both of these soils in the same tank? Anyone have any experience on this?


How long does benibachi take to cycle?

As for moving the tanks. What you plan to do is achievable but I would suggest that you still cycle and monitor the tank before you introduce shrimp.Advisable or not to have both of the soils I am not sure but I can tell you that it would be pretty ugly if you mix them. Maybe that is why you have not seen people do that.

----------


## cheetf

> Currently using GEX powder_type shrimp soil. Seems that its buffering capabilities are lost cause my pH hovers about 6.5-7.0 whenever I measure using Sera test kit.
> Any recommendations to overcome this situation? I started my tank in March.


About the only recommendation I can think of is a reset. Look a few posts above, bro xconnect had the same problem.

----------


## cheetf

> Would love to see some feedback/review on Borneowild. I have a brand new pack waiting to be utilized.


Hehehe why don't you utilize it and tell us the results.

----------


## HeMan

1st tank 1.5feet : Gex soil , not bad imo, 2cm thick, ph 6 , cycled in 4 weeks plus

2 feet tank: Benibachi soil , very good imo, 3cm , ph 6.1, cycled in 16 days with the help of adding BB.

I would like to try next time using mosura soil, i like the golden yellow colour , dont knw if its good anot , got to do more research.....

----------


## alvinchan80

> 1st tank 1.5feet : Gex soil , not bad imo, 2cm thick, ph 6 , cycled in 4 weeks plus
> 
> 2 feet tank: Benibachi soil , very good imo, 3cm , ph 6.1, cycled in 16 days with the help of adding BB.
> 
> I would like to try next time using mosura soil, i like the golden yellow colour , dont knw if its good anot , got to do more research.....


First time using GEX and Benibachi soil? 
How long been using each of these soil already?

----------


## HeMan

> First time using GEX and Benibachi soil? 
> How long been using each of these soil already?


Gex : 5months, benibachi : 4 months.

All 1st time using cause i just took up this evil hobby

----------


## alvinchan80

> Gex : 5months, benibachi : 4 months.
> 
> All 1st time using cause i just took up this evil hobby


I see... Ok... Update on the 'lifespan' of these soil's buffering capability ok?  :Smile: 
Just curious how long each soil can last on average...
My past usage of these 2 soil wasnt good.. GEX about 6-7 months.. Benibachi maybe 8 months..

----------


## HeMan

Bro alvinchan, i think gex soil ph is going to rise soon , 2 weeks back i tested ph was 5.8 now its 6

One more thing i notice , DW does some buffering of ph, correct me if im wrong , dont flame me ok , hehehe

----------


## alvinchan80

> Bro alvinchan, i think gex soil ph is going to rise soon , 2 weeks back i tested ph was 5.8 now its 6
> 
> One more thing i notice , DW does some buffering of ph, correct me if im wrong , dont flame me ok , hehehe


I believe driftwood does pull down abit of PH..  :Smile: 

But GEX soil can't really last long.. To me, it's not that good and also break down easily...

----------


## avex30

Personally gex 3-4 months cycling 6.2-6.4 after that 6.5 than climb
Benibachi 8-9 months cycling 6.2 maintain 6.4 5th month 6.5 and climbing
Help soil so far winner tremendous speed cycling 6.5 2nd month 6.6 and than all the way to 7

----------


## xconnect.

For my gex crisis i just Decom ChangE to my this current mosura soil mixture.
It really depends what You are keeping
And after some post I saw from arofanatics and aq I am really worried about the Singapore tap water ph lowering effect then plus soils ph buffering some people get very low ph in their tanks( melts shrimp XD) 
Any water pro know what new stuff They(pub)add in? For me I use bottle water
So I'm not affected

----------


## darrentyl

So far had tried ADA and mosura soil only. 

Might want to try crimson breeder soil for my next project.

 :Razz:

----------


## DaCross

Hi guys, after reading the posts, I got a few questions.. What is the lifespan of ADA Amazonia II and new Amazonia? Another thing is, when you guys use bottled water, you meaning those distilled drinking water from supermarket?

----------


## cherabin

> Hehehe why don't you utilize it and tell us the results.


I am on the 'brink' of setting up the tank. Will start this weekend with the decommissioning of a current tank and using DSM for a small patch of mini moss foreground  :Smile:

----------


## avex30

> Hi guys, after reading the posts, I got a few questions.. What is the lifespan of ADA Amazonia II and new Amazonia? Another thing is, when you guys use bottled water, you meaning those distilled drinking water from supermarket?


The rough estimation is about 12 months might be longer depending on your water change frequency also whether you treat your age water etc before change. 

Yes bottle distill water.

----------


## cheetf

Yah, it all depends on if you have anything that buffers the water for example coral chips.

----------


## DaCross

HI Avex30 and cheetf, 

Thanks!

----------


## dake

If I have to choose which soil I choose crimson/breeder soil, but there's option for soilless so I prefer soiless..... 
Water parameter soiless : pH 6,0-6,2 GH 3 , tds 80, Taiwan bee, red/black bee , PRL ,PBl, WBS, AB, tangerine, all breed well.....
Water parameter crimson/breeder  :Razz: H 5,5 GH 3 tds 66 , all breed well also....

Maintain/configure your water first before used it, not use it first than maintain it.........

----------


## sirbast

Hi, using ADA New Amazonia, PH is abt 5.8 but when the lights go off, PH drops to 5.4. Is this range of PH suitable for CRS?
I read thru the stickies and info on the web, recommended PH is 6 to 6.5 but almost all seniors posted their PH to be high 5 and only a few are 6 and above.
So i guess my PH range is ok? Just got my CRS about 6 days ago and observing now. They are looking quite happy. :Smile:

----------


## cheetf

> Hi, using ADA New Amazonia, PH is abt 5.8 but when the lights go off, PH drops to 5.4. Is this range of PH suitable for CRS?
> I read thru the stickies and info on the web, recommended PH is 6 to 6.5 but almost all seniors posted their PH to be high 5 and only a few are 6 and above.
> So i guess my PH range is ok? Just got my CRS about 6 days ago and observing now. They are looking quite happy.


PH should be okay as long as you acclaimatise them slowly. Only issue with low ph and CRS is that their colors might not be so nice.

----------


## paradox

Wow New Amazonia soil PH is really low. Setting up a planted tank now, can't decide if New Amazonia or Amazonia 2 would be better! It's quite startling for such a low ph

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Shadow

have you finished your cycle? the ph should go up once you complete the cycle

----------


## sirbast

Cycled for about 4 weeks, PH did increase a little bit from 5.2/3 to 5.8




> have you finished your cycle? the ph should go up once you complete the cycle

----------


## crescebi

Where is the New Amazonia soil available now?

----------


## alvinchan80

> Where is the New Amazonia soil available now?


If I am not wrong, PetMart has their supply now.. Just went there last night..

----------


## deltarun1

Aiyah if I read this thread earlier I might have used Ada soil instead of gex for my new tank

----------


## SirBest

> Where is the New Amazonia soil available now?


Saw a few packets at Polyart as well.

----------


## 14litre

I should have read this thread earlier. 

Just bought the H.E.L.P soil last weekend and didn't see any vote on this.

Any downside of this soil?

----------


## darrentyl

You are using it for what kind of setup?




> I should have read this thread earlier. 
> 
> Just bought the H.E.L.P soil last weekend and didn't see any vote on this.
> 
> Any downside of this soil?

----------


## 14litre

> You are using it for what kind of setup?


I have a small tank of 14 litres only.

I started off recently without any soil, with few guppies and neon tetra.

Then I got interested with crayfish and went to get the soil and a driftwood. It's mini crayfish to be exact.

This is my current setup.

zjgdib.jpg

would it be suitable?

I thought of adding plants to it too, but planning to do without CO2.

Any hardy plants that will do well without CO2? 
I saw Nana plant last weekend in the LFS but condition is not very good though.

----------


## darrentyl

I guess should be fine.

Since crayfish done require low PH. 

I think for crayfish better off with more hiding place instead of having plants. I will say moss should be fine but need to ask the rest.




> I have a small tank of 14 litres only.
> 
> I started off recently without any soil, with few guppies and neon tetra.
> 
> Then I got interested with crayfish and went to get the soil and a driftwood. It's mini crayfish to be exact.
> 
> This is my current setup.
> 
> zjgdib.jpg
> ...

----------


## rage

Don`t know whether this is the right place to post. Is there ever a link/chart/etc on choices of soil to use for different types of shrimps in terms on PH/contrast of colour for shrimp to soil ??

----------


## 14litre

> I guess should be fine.
> 
> Since crayfish done require low PH. 
> 
> I think for crayfish better off with more hiding place instead of having plants. I will say moss should be fine but need to ask the rest.


oh i see. thanks for sharing the info.

oh, I forgot to mention that 2 guppies of mine are pregnant. I am worried on the food for the fry when its born, so I am thinking of keeping plants as an alternate source.

do you rear guppies also? 
I have a problem with the current pellet food. my guppies doesn't seemed to like it. I am avoiding live food and prefer dried ones instead. 

do you (or anyone) have any suggestion on dried food for guppies?

*Nav: First warning for SMS lingo 14 litre, please refrain from using SMS lingo. Please see forum policies FAQ.*

----------


## cheetf

> Don`t know whether this is the right place to post. Is there ever a link/chart/etc on choices of soil to use for different types of shrimps in terms on PH/contrast of colour for shrimp to soil ??


Maybe you can start one? If you need help I am sure the bros here will gladly contribute.

----------


## BaoLong

I like Crimson Breeder's Soil, type-R is good choice with me and I would like to try on new type-B

----------


## avex30

> I like Crimson Breeder's Soil, type-R is good choice with me and I would like to try on new type-B


I using both soil with my new setup. I think the type-b come in 9L very active soil ph 5.4 for a month. Another new setup i was using full mosura but the ph was too high to my liking 6.8-6.9 my worried it will climb. So out of itcy hand i added 3 tub of crimson type-r my ph drop to a scary 5.9-6. Again i have to
Itcy hand scoop up 2 tub to balance it at 6.4-6.5. Lucky i do not have lifestock cause it was a cloudy mess.

----------


## rage

> Maybe you can start one? If you need help I am sure the bros here will gladly contribute.


Hmmm! Would love to start one so that all bros could benefit from it, colour of soil to beautify the colour of the shrimps. However I`m at a loss on how.  :Confused:  Maybe someone could do it.  :Roll Eyes:   :Roll Eyes:

----------


## BaoLong

> I using both soil with my new setup. I think the type-b come in 9L very active soil ph 5.4 for a month. Another new setup i was using full mosura but the ph was too high to my liking 6.8-6.9 my worried it will climb. So out of itcy hand i added 3 tub of crimson type-r my ph drop to a scary 5.9-6. Again i have to
> Itcy hand scoop up 2 tub to balance it at 6.4-6.5. Lucky i do not have lifestock cause it was a cloudy mess.


Where did you buy Crimson Soil in Singapore?

----------


## avex30

> Where did you buy Crimson Soil in Singapore?


From a bro selling in here unfortunately due to some techincal issue he cant post it. Maybe you try search for it.

----------


## rage

Just curious, when it comes to mixing different kinds of soils, does it matter which soil goes on the top layer or just mix and placed inside the tank ???  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## 14litre

> *Nav: First warning for SMS lingo 14 litre, please refrain from using SMS lingo. Please see forum policies FAQ.*


got it, Mod. Thanks for the edit. I am used to typing it fast with the lingo. I will try to use full wordings going forward. Cheers.

----------


## BaoLong

> From a bro selling in here unfortunately due to some techincal issue he cant post it. Maybe you try search for it.


I know this soil is being sold in Hong Kong (CrimsonHK), Taiwan (CrimsonTW), Japan (CrimsonJP, Aquatailors..) and some places in JJ Mall Thailand, but I've not ever seen it in Singapore stores. That's why I asked you.

----------


## darrentyl

Only come with 9L pack? Based on your tank, enough to fill to height about 4-5 inches of 2ftX1ft tank?




> From a bro selling in here unfortunately due to some techincal issue he cant post it. Maybe you try search for it.

----------


## avex30

> I know this soil is being sold in Hong Kong (CrimsonHK), Taiwan (CrimsonTW), Japan (CrimsonJP, Aquatailors..) and some places in JJ Mall Thailand, but I've not ever seen it in Singapore stores. That's why I asked you.


Currently it is not in store however the bro is doing home base sales.




> Only come with 9L pack? Based on your tank, enough to fill to height about 4-5 inches of 2ftX1ft tank?


nope maybe 1 and half pack ba.

----------


## avex30

> Just curious, when it comes to mixing different kinds of soils, does it matter which soil goes on the top layer or just mix and placed inside the tank ???


_i let the more acidic soils be at the bottom._

----------


## BaoLong

> _i let the more acidic soils be at the bottom._


Can you please let's us know what acidic soil you use at the bottom. I saw some breeders use humic powder.

----------


## HeMan

> Can you please let's us know what acidic soil you use at the bottom. I saw some breeders use humic powder.


What avex30 meant was placing acidic soil such as ADA, crimson soil below then not so acidic soil type like mosura, gex, benibachi etc cover them on top

----------


## BaoLong

> What avex30 meant was placing acidic soil such as ADA, crimson soil below then not so acidic soil type like mosura, gex, benibachi etc cover them on top


Did you apply this method like avex30?

----------


## HeMan

No, i dont

----------


## avex30

> Can you please let's us know what acidic soil you use at the bottom. I saw some breeders use humic powder.


Yea like bro HeMan answer you below i place my more acidic soil below. 

Currently have 2 tanks one bottom soil Ada africana top soil mosura another tank bottom soil crimson top layer mosura

Previously i ada amazonia 2 at the lower part and benibachi upper layer.




> What avex30 meant was placing acidic soil such as ADA, crimson soil below then not so acidic soil type like mosura, gex, benibachi etc cover them on top

----------


## BaoLong

> Yea like bro HeMan answer you below i place my more acidic soil below. 
> 
> Currently have 2 tanks one bottom soil Ada africana top soil mosura another tank bottom soil crimson top layer mosura
> 
> Previously i ada amazonia 2 at the lower part and benibachi upper layer.


Thanks you shared with me mixed soils experience. How many soils did you use each of them in a tank?

----------


## avex30

> Thanks you shared with me mixed soils experience. How many soils did you use each of them in a tank?


The most 2 type depending on the lvl of acidic i perfer Currently 

8L of africana against 10L of mosura soil give me a ph of about 6 i use moss peats to lower and maintain it at 5.8
1L crimson soil against 10L of mosura soil give me a ph of about 6.4-6.5

----------


## BaoLong

> The most 2 type depending on the lvl of acidic i perfer Currently 
> 
> 8L of africana against 10L of mosura soil give me a ph of about 6 i use moss peats to lower and maintain it at 5.8
> 1L crimson soil against 10L of mosura soil give me a ph of about 6.4-6.5


Thanks you shared tips. How is your water tap? I have not ever mixed soils together. I use some peats or Humic (from BorneoWild) to lower pH.

----------


## avex30

> Thanks you shared tips. How is your water tap? I have not ever mixed soils together. I use some peats or Humic (from BorneoWild) to lower pH.


I think if you search thru forum you will realise alot of people complaining about singapore tapwater. The area i stay in range between ph 7.3-7.5 so if using of tapwater we will need to treat it with ph down and anti chlormine. But i ve been using disti water now which is why i could get lower ph much better than using the tapwater

----------


## BaoLong

> I think if you search thru forum you will realise alot of people complaining about singapore tapwater. The area i stay in range between ph 7.3-7.5 so if using of tapwater we will need to treat it with ph down and anti chlormine. But i ve been using disti water now which is why i could get lower ph much better than using the tapwater


I got it. Thanks.

----------


## cheetf

Hot season is here again, time to test what is the tap water again before pouring it into our tanks.

----------


## Navanod

I gave in and got an RO unit instead

----------


## Wackytpt

How much you paid for your RO unit?

----------


## Navanod

Paid only $150 for an almost pristine 2nd hand unit from a bro here.
Retail price is $240+ I think. The thing I liked about this unit is that the replacement cartridges can be easily found and I have the option of upgrading it to a 200gpd RO membrane once the existing 100gpd membrane expires.

----------


## avex30

> Paid only $150 for an almost pristine 2nd hand unit from a bro here.
> Retail price is $240+ I think. The thing I liked about this unit is that the replacement cartridges can be easily found and I have the option of upgrading it to a 200gpd RO membrane once the existing 100gpd membrane expires.


Bro what is the wasted like? Currently using a T-loan unit from a friend the wastage is super high. Example I collecting 5L the wastage will be about almost 10-11L........

----------


## Navanod

I believe the waste (or more correctly, reject) rate is depending on the pressure and how old the RO membrane is.
The lower the pressure and the older the membrane, the more the reject rate. Of course, there's an optimal pressure, after which there would be no improvement. 

I'm getting about about 30+L reject for every 10L RO made.
I collect the reject for washing and other use. Technically it's also clean dechlorinated water so can be used to rinse filter media and sponge.

----------


## avex30

> I believe the waste (or more correctly, reject) rate is depending on the pressure and how old the RO membrane is.
> The lower the pressure and the older the membrane, the more the reject rate. Of course, there's an optimal pressure, after which there would be no improvement. 
> 
> I'm getting about about 30+L reject for every 10L RO made.
> I collect the reject for washing and other use. Technically it's also clean dechlorinated water so can be used to rinse filter media and sponge.


 
Oh okie not too bad than.

----------


## rascal

Breeder SOIL use in 4ft, 6-7 cm thickness soil
use 100% tap water and use distilled water for water change :Smile: 
PH: 5.8

all is good!!!

----------


## sp1der

using gex soil in 3ft.
tap water
ph 6.2 after cycle.

----------


## Kenng

> The most 2 type depending on the lvl of acidic i perfer Currently 
> 
> 8L of africana against 10L of mosura soil give me a ph of about 6 i use moss peats to lower and maintain it at 5.8
> 1L crimson soil against 10L of mosura soil give me a ph of about 6.4-6.5


Bro, can I check for the use of peat, do you replace them since I was told they lose their ph lowering ability after a while?

----------


## Kenng

> I think if you search thru forum you will realise alot of people complaining about singapore tapwater. The area i stay in range between ph 7.3-7.5 so if using of tapwater we will need to treat it with ph down and anti chlormine. But i ve been using disti water now which is why i could get lower ph much better than using the tapwater


I stayed in the east and my tapwater ph easily range from 7-7.5. My shrimp tanks ph keep going more than 7 as a result which is frustrating. 
Yours?

----------


## Kenng

I saw this brand active soil Ruby claimed to keep ph at 5.5, anyone had any experience with this soil?

----------


## cheetf

Never heard of it before. Where did you see it?

----------


## frankiefu

This is the link i found: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/vi...te#description


Shop:
*FEV Marine* Pet Shop‎
9 Orestes Lane Bagong Lipunan Ng Crame, Cubao
Lungsod Quezon

0917 445 5366

Any idea where is it?

----------


## cheetf

Errr the Philippines?

----------


## Kenng

> Never heard of it before. Where did you see it?


I saw it in Seaview. Looking for this ph soil and ADA is too costly.

----------


## cheetf

> I saw it in Seaview. Looking for this ph soil and ADA is too costly.


If can I would suggest that you buy a soil that is tried and tested. Getting the correct soil initially would save you tons of headaches later.

----------


## RonWill

> If can I would suggest that you buy a soil that is tried and tested....


 Better, if soil is consistent and readily available locally. Can't imagine having soil shipped in every time we set up a new tank.

----------


## huizhong

If you want low ph, ADA Africana is good. It gives me ph 5+

----------


## Daveyy

Can anyone recommend me the cheapest soil to get for a 30cm nano tank for shrimp (and to provide the soil price too)? I'm leaning towards benibachi as I see it selling for $22.50 only.

Thanks !

----------


## jasonpoh1975

http://dx.com/p/12-led-multi-colored...idifier-110623

this type also can right? selling about $15-20 in sg shops

----------


## KilliNewbie

So i guess ADA Amazonia is on of the best Soil out there for Planted tanks/Shrimp tank? Any idea where to get them and the price? My tank is a 35x30x20cm tank, about a 5kg is enough?

----------


## fateddee

> So i guess ADA Amazonia is on of the best Soil out there for Planted tanks/Shrimp tank? Any idea where to get them and the price? My tank is a 35x30x20cm tank, about a 5kg is enough?



I got mine ADA Amazonia online at Fresh N Marine 
You can also check Fishy Business out. They just recently relocated at a new shop location… might still have some ongoing discounts.

To calculate how much soil u need you just use the formula Length x Base x Height. 
so for your case, length is 35cm, Base (width) is 30 cm x the hight of the soil assuming 4cm
(35x30x4)/1000 =4.2 liters. If you want to create slops then you can calculate accordingly using the triangle formula (1/2 x Base x Height)

here is the link if I've not expressly myself clearly as to the calculations: Soil height Calculation

----------


## KilliNewbie

Its more then enough  :Grin:  Many Thanks !

----------


## yannuareko

Platinum Soil. Anyone who has ever tried ?
It gives me pH about 6-6.5
Cycle only have three days enough  :Smile:

----------


## godprint

> Platinum Soil. Anyone who has ever tried ?
> It gives me pH about 6-6.5
> Cycle only have three days enough


Hi Yannuareko,

where do u get platinum soil? is it available in singapore?
thanks!

----------


## Lerai

Apart from the ph buffering from soil substrate , is there other any beneficial effects on shrimps? I read an interview article by chris lukhaup saying that wild shrimps are rarely found in soil and mostly found in sand and gravel. It's kind of strange how most shrimp keepers in Asia are using soil substrate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Apart from the ph buffering from soil substrate , is there other any beneficial effects on shrimps? I read an interview article by chris lukhaup saying that wild shrimps are rarely found in soil and mostly found in sand and gravel. It's kind of strange how most shrimp keepers in Asia are using soil substrate.


In the wild the shrimps live in an environment that naturally has stable water conditions, and wild shrimps are also much more hardy... the shrimps we get in the hobby are selectively bred and tend to be much more sensitive, and water conditions can differ greatly between countries, hence breeders and shrimp keepers use soil substrate to buffer the pH and provide beneficial minerals and elements for the shrimps to thrive in a closed environment of an aquarium tank.

----------


## Jimmy

I used GEX substrate meant for shrimp, think is red packaging. My preferred choice.

----------


## Adriel75

sorry to dig up an old post. 

Anyone know where sells Benibachi soil? Best price i saw was $35 for a 5L pack......

----------

